
We Open sourced our startup's Angular 2 code - TIJ
https://github.com/aviabird/yatrum
======
TIJ
We have open sourced our startup's Angular 2 code. We believe there are not
many open source projects on angular 2 yet so this can be seen as a project to
take inspiration from if you are thinking about starting with angular2. Also
please feel free to contact us if you face any problems while setting up the
application at hello@aviabird.com

